# Famous Pictures



## Jeff85 (18 Aug 2006)

Hey guys i'm looking for two famous pictures that i have been unable to find, the first one is from the 1990's (during the riot or whatever you want to call it) and its a canadian solder face to face with man in a cover from his eyes down, the second is a picture when the 4 canadian were killed by friendly fire and its a lone soldier standing by their tribute their helemts on their rifles with the canadian flag at half mass, i would appreciate any links to this photo or possibily an email of them, thanks a lot.


----------



## mcchartman (18 Aug 2006)

Jeff85 said:
			
		

> Hey guys i'm looking for two famous pictures that i have been unable to find, the first one is from the 1990's (during the riot or whatever you want to call it) and its a canadian solder face to face with man in a cover from his eyes down



This 'riot' you are speaking of is generally known as the *Oka crisis* and there are two very well known pictures that stick to your description:

a) Pte. Patrick Cloutier of the 22e staring Brad 'Freddy Krueger' Larocque each other in the white of the eyes; and

b) Ronald 'Lasagne' (or 'Lasagna') Cross staring at a Van Doo, with media all around them

Google is your friend: both and be found easily by googling the following words: 'Pte. Patrick Cloutier' 'Ronald Lasagne' 'Oka Crisis' etc. Or, if too lazy to google it yourself, both can be found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oka_Crisis.

As for the picture relating to the friendly fire incident, I can't help you.


----------



## FredDaHead (18 Aug 2006)

Damn, and I was about to say "Google is your friend."

Damn you mcchartman! Damn yoooooou!

_Edit: typo_


----------



## Shamrock (18 Aug 2006)

And you thought you had no friends, Fred.


----------



## FredDaHead (18 Aug 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> And you thought you had no friends, Fred.



I still don't. Google is *your* friend, not *mine*.


----------



## Freight_Train (18 Aug 2006)

Fallen Comrades of the PPCLI???
http://www.silviapecota.com/pages/1_Army.html


----------



## ThainC (18 Aug 2006)

Wow... some of the photos from that link are amazing! Thanks for sharing it!

CST


----------



## Trinity (18 Aug 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Damn, and I was about to say "Google is your friend."



Yeah.. but if you try to google

riot in the 1990's with a Canadian guy

which is pretty much his description...  funny how you might not get the result.


----------



## FredDaHead (18 Aug 2006)

Step 1. Go on google, find what the "riot" was about.
Step 2. Go on wikipedia, find the article about the "riot." If the picture isn't there, go back to google.
Step 3. Get the exact picture you want.


----------



## Spencer100 (19 Aug 2006)

Freight,

Awsome pics!  Thanks for the site.


----------



## Porter_ResF (19 Aug 2006)

There is a news clip on Oka(including the scene your looking for) here: http://archives.cbc.ca/IDC-1-71-99-581/conflict_war/oka/clip7

Matt


----------



## Jeff85 (19 Aug 2006)

perfect thats one of the pics, its small but i can make due, i really want the other, i ahve only seen it in a tribute video, i would appreciate any info, thanks.


----------



## Jeff85 (19 Aug 2006)

ok nvm Feight nailed it right on thanks so much guys.


----------



## scm77 (19 Aug 2006)

Here's a bigger version.




(click the thumbnail for full size)


----------



## HALIBURTON (31 Oct 2006)

The description of the flag position should be half mast, NOT mass.


----------



## Trinity (31 Oct 2006)

HALIBURTON said:
			
		

> The description of the flag position should be half mast, NOT mass.



maybe the flag lost weight!


----------



## orange.paint (31 Oct 2006)

Screw Oka,did you guys see those chicks!


----------



## Yrys (31 Oct 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> did you guys see those chicks!



huh?

Beg pardon, but where?


----------

